# Cappi again (TMI sorry) and little long



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like your vet is really on it! Just a warning on the prednisone, her appetite will increase and so will her drinking and especially the peeing! They have to go ALL the time. If my Emilio goes on it he looses bladder control and will pee in his sleep. My mom's schnauzer was put on it and they didn't tell her and she pee'd every time she slept. I had my mom get piddle pads to put in the crate for her to sleep on, worked great.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a pee pad down at all times in my room for the pup and old girls, Flower gets down in the middle of the night for a piddle. 

Yeah I know about the increased thirst/ piddling etc, my vet also warned me about sodium retention from it as as well. I like my vet he listens to me, and then explains what going on with what pooch I have in.

hopefully this will get her sorted out


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor thing. I agree with N2 you vet is on top of things! Has he thought about testing thyroid due because of the hair loss?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah well the hair loss and increased drinking is what brought Cappi to the vet and he did a T4 as well, did a mess of blood work to eliminate all the big things six weeks ago when they figured she had either a kidney infection or diabetes insipidus (which can cause some hair loss). So the urine catch I bring in on Sat. will be checked for the protein in the urine. Cappi's original sample was too flushed out and didn't show anything.

Now it's a waiting game again


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sure hope Cappi feels ok. Your being a great mom and their lucky to have you


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry the poor ol' girl is having such a bad time in her old age, but I can see just how much you love her by the good care and attention she is given! You are such a good poodle Mom!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear. It's particularly hard when you don't have answers. 

My Max is at the emergency vet getting rehydrated after what appears to be a bad GI bug. The rest of his labs were OK so I just hope that's all it is.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear Cappie's struggles - Hope you get some definitive answers. It is hard after they reach a certain age where every health issue seems to be critical. Poodle hugs.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww, poor Cappi. Sorry to hear she's going through the mill a bit, but at least she's eating again.

Both mine are on I/D (now half portions) due to indeterminable GI problems and they're doing well.

The pred may aggravate the hair loss though - depending on what caused it - and Pushkin's hair has gone very sparse whilst on steroids.

And at least Cappi has such a super mom!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and words. I do worry about her. I'd like to say she's back to normal today, but not really she is feeling netter but she still not quite there, though she did crack me up a bit with her loud complaint about "Where's my dinner, you are going to feed me", she does this beagle like bay a "blart" she did a loud ad longer one today. So here's to hoping Cappi's on the mend


----------

